# Bolt becomes unresponsive to remote or remote on app



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

This particular Bolt no longer responds to the remote unless I reboot the Bolt. When it happens, the Bolt is stuck on a live channel and does not timeout to go to sleep after the 2 hrs or so without any activity as it normally does. I can still stream shows on an iPad, but the remote control app does not do anything as well. This has not happened while actively using the Bolt, but only seems to occur when the Bolt should have entered sleep mode. So I'm wondering if this is a new sleep mode issue that has popped up in a recent SW update or if my box is starting to have some kind of weird hardware issues. If I am the only one having this issue, I expect my box is dying. My other Bolt seems to be fine at the moment.

I know the Bolt is still paired with the Tivo and it is connected via RF because the remote flashes yellow and the Bolt indicates it received the signal. I can press the find my remote button and the remote chimes as expected. 

This issue has happened about 10 times, but seems to be occurring more frequently. It seems the service that handles the remote control signals, including those from the iPad app has become unresponsive and only a reboot seems to fix it.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I’ve had it happen, but only very rarely. It’s said that hitting thumbs up, thumbs down, play, play gets you out of the lockup without having to reboot. 

Also, you might want to stop using standby as that seems to cause a few problems.


----------



## multiple (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try this trick the next time it happens.


----------



## Dr99 (Oct 30, 2017)

I’m having this same exact issue and it is frequent. Even after boot up it is not responsive until it randomly decides it wants to. I noticed it starting around the same date you posted.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

My dog ate the TiVo remote the other day so I got a replacement. With the new remote I've noticed that it works just fine for a while, then the Bolt just won't respond to any button. If I leave it alone for five minutes or so (so far) it has started working again. I do not like this new 'feature.'


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Nels said:


> My dog ate the TiVo remote the other day so I got a replacement. With the new remote I've noticed that it works just fine for a while, then the Bolt just won't respond to any button. If I leave it alone for five minutes or so (so far) it has started working again. I do not like this new 'feature.'


If the amber LED on the Bolt is flashing with the a key press, it means the remote is working, but the Bolt is ignoring (or not understanding) the command. If the amber LED is not flashing, the remote is not sending.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> If the amber LED on the Bolt is flashing with the a key press, it means the remote is working, but the Bolt is ignoring (or not understanding) the command. If the amber LED is not flashing, the remote is not sending.


Not true with my Bolt. Last night while watching Netflix, the Bolt became unresponsive to both my remotes, no yellow light indicator and no commands worked for several minutes while the show kept playing. Everything about TiVo seems half-baked these days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Narkul said:


> Everything about TiVo seems half-baked these days.


I love my Roamio.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> I love my Roamio.


3/4 baked


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

When this happens to me the light at the end of the remote is red, not amber


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The light on the box is the key. Does the Amber light go on every time you hit the remote?


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> The light on the box is the key. Does the Amber light go on every time you hit the remote?


No light on the Box when it happens


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Two things....

First...... as I described in a recent similar thread, if your remote batteries are funky (ie., OK voltage but high resistance) the yellow light on the remote light can light normally but the yellow light on the Tivo will not respond. Try with known good batteries.

Second, if another 2.4GHz device like your router is too close to the Tivo it can cause intermittent remote operation. I have found that if my router is closer than about 3 feet the remote transmission range is severely reduced and operation can be very intermittent.

Paul


----------

